# Ecig exports and manufacturing banned in China



## MorneW (31/3/16)

http://timesnewyork.com/e-cig-exports-banned-in-china

http://spinfuel.com/operation-puff-not/

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Silent Echo (31/3/16)

_"The Chinese government calls electronic cigarettes “dangerous” and “deadly” and considers tobacco products “safe”. Is this an episode of the Twilight Zone? Not at all, this is the official stance of the current Chinese government."_

Lol


----------



## SAVapeGear (31/3/16)

Maybe April's Fools joke.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MorneW (31/3/16)

Maybe...


----------



## Jan (31/3/16)

If it is not an April fools joke we are in deep trouble


----------



## SAVapeGear (31/3/16)

Hold on to your gear.It might be your last setup you will have.LOL

Stock up now.


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (31/3/16)

Saw this earlier. Very scary indeed.


----------



## drew (31/3/16)

_Tobacco Authority Chief Officer _*Long Dong*_..._ I think April came early this year.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## cam (31/3/16)

Who flung dung by too long dong. 
It's a good one.


----------



## rogue zombie (31/3/16)

Lol... is it April 1 on some timelines already

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alawhie (31/3/16)

*Sources:*
*New York*
http://timesnewyork.com/e-cig-exports-banned-in-china

*Los Angeles*
http://thelajournal.com/world/electronic-cigarettes-under-fire-in-china/

*Texas*
http://thetimesoftexas.com/worldwide/electronic-cigarettes-under-fire-in-china/

*Chicago*
http://news-chicago.com/world/e-cig-exports-stopped-in-china

*Las Vegas*
http://thevegastimes.com/worldwide/e-cigarettes-exports-stopped-in-china/

*San Francisco*
http://thesanfranciscopost.com/worldwide/electronic-cigarettes-under-fire-in-china/

*Philadelphia*
http://thephiladelphiajournal.com/worldwide/china-bans-all-e-cig-exports/

*Miami*
http://thetimesofmiami.com/china-bans-all-e-cig-exports/

*Denver*
http://thedenverjournal.com/worldwide/china-bans-all-e-cig-exports/

*Nashville*
http://thenashvillepost.com/worldwide/electronic-cigarettes-under-fire-in-china

*Atlanta*
http://atltimes.com/worldpost/china-bans-all-e-cig-exports/

*Washington*
http://thewajournal.com/worldwide/china-bans-all-e-cig-exports


----------



## Alawhie (31/3/16)

I'm just hoping that this is some sort of BIG hoax.... My stomach's churning right now... LOL


----------



## Alawhie (31/3/16)

So it is sorry caught on a bit late there

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## cam (31/3/16)

Gullible has been removed from the Oxford dictionary.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alawhie (31/3/16)

This gave it away at the end of the spinfuel magazine article lol... "..In the meantime, Spinfuel eMagazine will continue as “_business as usual_” until its not." - Last Paragraph


----------

